# Home per NFS freigeben Rechteproblem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe auf dem Server in der /etc/exports:

```
/home/ 192.168.x.0/24(rw,sync,no_root_squash)
```

Wenn ich auf dem Client:

ein:

```
mount -t nfs -o nolock 192.168.x.x:/home/user /home/user

```

ausführe. Dann kann ich auf dem Client nicht schreibend zugreifen. 

Ich hatte das bisher durch angleichen der USER ID's in der /etc/shadow gelöst.

Das ist aber auf Dauer kein Zustand. Wie gehe ich am Besten vor?

Wie lauten meine google Stichworte  :Wink: .  Ist NFS 3 oder NFS 4 meine Wahl?

----------

## boospy

Hallo Tinitus,

ja das mit den NFS ist so ne Sache. Ich beschäftige mich damit jetzt gut 1,5 Jahre sehr intensiv. Wobei die Doku hierfür doch recht spärlich ist. Ich wollte zuerst immer NFS4 nehmen. Ich wurde aber eines besseren belehrt und ging zurück zu NFS3. NFS4 nehme ich nach wie vor für Systemfreigaben (Portage, Packages) und Public. Wenn du alle Features von NFS3 nutzen möchtest benötigst du auf jeden Fall nen Header und das Exportverzeichnis. Tatsächlich hat dieses Verzeichnis im Zusammenhang jetzt nix mit NFS4 zu tun. NFS4 funzt nur mit Kerberos. Und das möchte ich mir nicht antun.

```
mkdir /export

nano /etc/exports
```

```
/export *(acl,sync,no_subtree_check,fsid=0,rw)

/home/  *(acl,async,no_subtree_check,rw)

/export/public  *(sync,no_subtree_check,all_squash,rw)

/export/iso-images      *(async,no_subtree_check,all_squash,rw)

/export/distfiles       *(no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,rw)

/export/packages_gentoo_hardened_amd64_generic  *(sync,no_subtree_check,rw,no_root_squash)

/export/packages_gentoo_desktop_pentium-i7_amd64        *(sync,no_subtree_check,rw,no_root_squash)

/export/packages_gentoo_hardened_i686_generic   *(sync,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,rw)
```

So sieht mein NFSserver aus. Den Stern mache ich nur weil ich komischer weise keine IPV6 Subnetze oder Adressen angeben kann. Ich arbeite hier immer mit ACLs, eben wegen Gruppenrechte usw. Fallst du ACLs verwenden möchtest, empfehle ich dir diesen Artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ACL Und dann gibts da auch noch unser eigenes ACLprojekt. https://sourceforge.net/p/nautilusadvacl/wiki/Home/

Das ist eine GUI zum Setzen der ACLs. Sie implementiert sich direkt in das Eigenschaftenfenster von Nautilus. Wir haben des den Sicherheitseigenschaften von Windows nachempfunden. Immerhin kannste den Kunden ja nicht auf der CMD das tun lassen. 

Am Client wird das ganze home dann beim Booten eingehängt:

```
nas01.tux.local:/home/                   /home/daten_nas01/              nfs     rw,_netdev,acl,intr,soft,bg 0       0
```

Ein Share das vom User ein und ausgehängt werden darf könnte so aussehen:

```
nbwork.local:/media/12C475E0C475C70F/nfsshare/    /home/username/nbwork/     nfs     rw,_netdev,noauto,user,acl,intr,soft,bg 0       0
```

Ich hoffe das Alles hilft dir weiter.

lg

boospy

----------

